#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Anúncio de blocos IP no roteador Cisco

## islan

Olá pessoal boa tarde,

Tenho BGP, um bloco de IPv4 /22, 1 link GVT de 50mbps e 1 roteador Cisco 2811.
Enfim, quando da ativação do BGP, um técnico da GVT fez a configuração pra mim, isso já faz quase 1 ano.
Agora o Registro.br me mandou um e-mail com o seguinte questionamento:

_"Há algum motivo específico para o anúncio segmentado do bloco 177.66.x/22? São anunciados 4 blocos /24, mas não há anúncio do /22. Explique por favor."_

*Como faço para fazer o anúncio do /22?*

Vou no http://lg.ctbc.com.br/lg.php e dou um show route bgp no meu bloco 177.66.x/22 e como resultado tenho atualmente:

*Query results:**Destination:* 177.66.x.0/22 
*Running:* BGP



[SIZE=3pts]inet.0: 467538 destinations, 934620 routes (467538 active, 0 holddown, 0 hidden)
[SIZE=3pts]+ = Active Route, - = Last Active, * = Both[/SIZE]

[SIZE=3pts]A Destination P Prf Metric 1 Metric 2 Next hop AS path[/SIZE]
[SIZE=3pts]* 177.66.x1.0/24 B 170 130 >201.48.235.9 18881 52847 ?[/SIZE]
[SIZE=3pts] B 170 130 >201.48.235.9 18881 52847 ?[/SIZE]
[SIZE=3pts]* 177.66.x2.0/24 B 170 130 >201.48.235.9 18881 52847 ?[/SIZE]
[SIZE=3pts] B 170 130 >201.48.235.9 18881 52847 ?[/SIZE]
[SIZE=3pts]* 177.66.x3.0/24 B 170 130 >201.48.235.9 18881 52847 ?[/SIZE]
[SIZE=3pts] B 170 130 >201.48.235.9 18881 52847 ?[/SIZE]
[SIZE=3pts]* 177.66.x4.0/24 B 170 130 >201.48.235.9 18881 52847 ?[/SIZE]
[SIZE=3pts] B 170 130 >201.48.235.9 18881 52847 
[/SIZE][/SIZE]Obrigado desde já.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

provavelmente quem configurou.. fez anuncios de /24 ... como voce tem um link apenas.. pode anunciar somente o /22

----------


## islan

> provavelmente quem configurou.. fez anuncios de /24 ... como voce tem um link apenas.. pode anunciar somente o /22


Mas mesmo que eu tenha dividido essa rede /22 em 4 /24 eu posso anunciar apenas o /22 e tirar os demais anúncios?
Se sim, como faço isso?

Obrigado

----------


## alexandrecorrea

Não ha necessidade de publicar os blocos /24 ja que voce possui somente uma operadora...basta anunciar o bloco /22 ...

- - - Atualizado - - -

Não ha necessidade de publicar os blocos /24 ja que voce possui somente uma operadora...basta anunciar o bloco /22 ...

----------

